# Naruto vs Killer Bee



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2009)

*

Scenario 1:

Location: Land of Iron 
Distance: 100m
Knowledge: They know the other is a Jinchuriki(not the details)
State of Mind: IC
Restrictions: No full Bijuu or Boss summons
Other: If Killer Bee uses Rari Atto, Naruto will go into Sage Mode.

Scenario 2:

Location: Kumogakure 
Distance: 84m
Knowledge: Full
State of Mind: Bloodlusted
Restrictions: Boss summons
Other: Raikage is watching(just imagine because he is there, Killer Bee won't use his Hachibi form as quickly as he would), Naruto starts in Sage Mode and Killer Bee starts in Rari Atto

Scenario 3:

Location: Land of Iron
Distance: 90m
Knowledge: None
State of Mind: IC
Restrictions: KN1 onwards, Rari Atto and Full Bijuu, Boss Summons
Other: Naruto is relucnant to use KN1 *​


----------



## Tengu (Sep 20, 2009)

Scenario 1:Well base KB>>Naruto, i don't think Naruto's clones will be enough this time.Killer Bee wins.
Scenario 2:Hmm don't know, depends on how much damage the frs will do to bee's full bijou form.
Scenario 3:Kiuuby>>Hachibi, Naruto wins here.


----------



## ? (Sep 20, 2009)

naruto rapes.


----------



## Seductress (Sep 20, 2009)

naruto of course!


----------



## DarkRasengan (Sep 20, 2009)

From what weve seen, if any pure element makes contact with a rasengan its a big explosion (sasuke fight) so all naruto would haveto do is send his clones with rasengan in at bee and he weakens him greatly.


----------



## mastergimmy (Sep 20, 2009)

Id say killerbee can only win number 1 naruto anulpawns the other 2


----------



## Khazzar (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually no,Naruto doesnt rape. Im unable to comprehend whether his Sage mode is > Rari Atto to be honest. Perhaps later on,but KN3 seems > Sage Mode. At least,for now.
I'll give it to Killerbee in scenario 1 and 2. Scenario 3 might go to Naruto with extreme difficulty.
Facts : 
1.Killerbee is much more experienced fighter overall.
2.Killerbee is pro Jinchuriki
3.Base Killerbee > Base Naruto
4.Rari Atto > = Sage Mode


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 20, 2009)

Scenario 1: Naruto.

Naruto'll clearly use clones to test Bee out. Once he learns of Bee's blades, which he'll undoubtedly use when seeing three shinobi [which he knows are Jinchuriki] coming for him.

When destroyed they'll give Naruto the knowledge he needs to finish Bee. From where he'll come up with some decent tactic to defeat Bee.

Rari Atto and Sennin Mode wouldn't appear most likely, if they were to appear then Sennin Mode Naruto would be unstoppable since he won't be limited to 3 clones as well, he has no clones in a mountain. Also there'd be nature energy.

Scenario 2: Naruto.

Bee knows this area well, which could post a problem for Naruto. Especially with Rari Atto.

However, Naruto here knows that Bee can only move in a straight line when using Rari Atto. So potentially he could kill Bee with FRS or the frog katas when he uses it.

Though, Bee will know that too. And probably will try to avoid that.

However Naruto will probably win since he'll probably use his clones to ensure Bee gets hit.

Scenario 3: Naruto.

Naruto destroys, since Bee's not allowed Rari Atto while Naruto's allowed Sennin Mode.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

And somehow Naruto is going to get the chance to enter Sennin mode?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 20, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> And somehow Naruto is going to get the chance to enter Sennin mode?



In one situation you said: "Other: If Killer Bee uses Rari Atto, Naruto will go into Sage Mode." Suggesting that if Killer Bee uses Rari Atto, then Naruto will get into Sennin Mode some how.


----------



## the box (Sep 20, 2009)

naruto with his KBs is to quick for even Killer bee. he will catch him off gaurd and slam a rasengan into his face


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 20, 2009)

killler bee could always just transform and rape naruto with a menacing ball i doubt he will survive that


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 20, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> killler bee could always just transform and rape naruto with a menacing ball i doubt he will survive that



Fuuton Rasenshuriken.


----------



## ? (Sep 20, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> killler bee could always just transform and rape naruto with a menacing ball i doubt he will survive that


kyuubi menacing ball > hachibi menacing ball.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 20, 2009)

Inu-Sennin said:


> kyuubi menacing ball > hachibi menacing ball.



AND HOW DO U NO THAT puls he cant do it  to his own arecord killer bee can do it at will


----------



## ? (Sep 20, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> AND HOW DO U NO THAT puls he cant do it  to his own arecord killer bee can do it at will



doesn't change the fact that kyuubi menacing ball>hachibi's menacing ball.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 20, 2009)

Inu-Sennin said:


> doesn't change the fact that kyuubi menacing ball>hachibi's menacing ball.



again u still dont no if thats true onn top of the fact naruto cant use it theres no point in bring it up


----------



## ? (Sep 20, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> again u still dont no if thats true onn top of the fact naruto cant use it theres no point in bring it up


lol i don't know if thats true?

tell me, who's stronger, hachibi or kyuubi?


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 20, 2009)

Inu-Sennin said:


> lol i don't know if thats true?
> 
> tell me, who's stronger, hachibi or kyuubi?



tell me again y r u bring it up aren't u going off topic as usual


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 21, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> AND HOW DO U NO THAT puls he cant do it  to his own arecord killer bee can do it at will



Firstly because the Kyuubi is the stronger Biju. 
Secondly the Kyuubi's incomplete "menacing ball" in the six tailed state was as big as the Hachibi's completed one.

That says _a lot_.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 21, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Firstly because the Kyuubi is the stronger Biju.
> Secondly the Kyuubi's incomplete "menacing ball" in the six tailed state was as big as the Hachibi's completed one.
> 
> That says _a lot_.



o to bad it didnt do anywhere near as much damage are u kidiing me is the size or the power most important here


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 22, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> o to bad it didnt do anywhere near as much damage are u kidiing me is the size or the power most important here



It did the same if not even more damage. And thats the Kyuubi not at its peak with 50% of its chakra. 

Meaning Hachibi chakra ball<Kyuubi chakra ball.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 22, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It did the same if not even more damage. And thats the Kyuubi not at its peak with 50% of its chakra.
> 
> Meaning Hachibi chakra ball<Kyuubi chakra ball.



where is ur proof of this it looked like it did way more damage to me just take a look at the difference

*Hachibi menacing ball*


* kyuubi menacing ball*


as u can see ur wrong the 8tails menceing ball is far more powerful


----------



## the box (Sep 22, 2009)

that creater the 9 tails made was close to the size of konoha the 9tails is stronger


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 22, 2009)

the box said:


> that creater the 9 tails made was close to the size of konoha the 9tails is stronger



lol look again are u insane

they were standing in close range that attack was no where near the size of the leaf village 

the 8tails attack is painful obviously stronger


----------



## ? (Sep 22, 2009)

are you seriously arguing eightails > ninetails?


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 22, 2009)

Inu-Sennin said:


> are you seriously arguing eightails > ninetails?



I said menacing ball attack as usual u fail to read.

*Also u shouldn't talk ur the one that brought it up and there it is,anyway like i said thread needs to get back on topic.* 

Killer bee CAN always transform and hit him with a menacing ball.


----------



## ? (Sep 22, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> i said menacing ball attack as usual u fail to read
> 
> also u shouldn't talk ur the one that brought it up and there it is anyway like i said thread needs to get back on topic
> 
> killer bee always transform and hit him with a menacing ball


ninetails is stronger, so his menacing ball is also stronger.

you just fail.


----------



## ? (Sep 22, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> THATS SIX TAILS I SAID READ GOOODDDAMMM U
> 
> U DON'T EVEN NO WATS GOING ON STOOP POSTING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



six tails or not, the kyuubi's attacks are above hachibi's. the blast radius looks bigger for the kyuubi anyway.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 22, 2009)

Inu-Sennin said:


> wow, you say i make myself look bad. and don't start flaming me or i'll keep reporting the mod like i did and get you banned from here like i did on MS.
> 
> six tails or not, the kyuubi's attacks are above hachibi's. the blast radius looks bigger for the kyuubi anyway.



and no its not six tails menacing ball doesn't outclass 8tails menacing ball sorry.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 22, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> where is ur proof of this it looked like it did way more damage to me just take a look at the difference
> 
> *Hachibi menacing ball*
> 
> ...







The Kyuubi's 6 tailed ball was half the size of the Hachibi's full powered one.

The Kyuubi's ball which wasn't completed and this is 50% of the Kyuubi.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 22, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



the fact is still the same ur right it but it was more like 1/4 the size it still doesn't help ur argument

and and u don't no if it was 50% or not it could be more or less its the same with the 8tils he could have put more into possibly if he wanted put as we can see the 8tails still had the far more powerful of the 2 regardless wat anybody thinks.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 22, 2009)

Just like to drop by and say that any further flamebaiting or "u fail to reed" posts will be met with post deletions and possible further consequence.

Good day!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 22, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> the fact is still the same ur right it but it was more like 1/4 the size it still doesn't help ur argument
> 
> and and u don't no if it was 50% or not it could be more or less its the same with the 8tils he could have put more into possibly if he wanted put as we can see the 8tails still had the far more powerful of the 2 regardless wat anybody thinks.



Actually it supports my argument. The Kyuubi managed to produce a blast half the size of the Hachibi's when its chaka ball wasn't completed. With it being 50% of the fox too.

Its 50% as Minato only sealed half the Kyuubi within Naruto.


----------



## Jodyjoe the great (Sep 22, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Actually it supports my argument. The Kyuubi managed to produce a blast half the size of the Hachibi's when its chaka ball wasn't completed. With it being 50% of the fox too.
> 
> Its 50% as Minato only sealed half the Kyuubi within Naruto.



So using that logic wouldn't be the same as the Hachibi at full power.

 I dont even no where this is going lets just agree that wat u said about the 6 tails menacing ball is false.

*In any case none of this matters cause naruto cant use it. but killer bee can.*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 23, 2009)

Jodyjoe the great said:


> So using that logic wouldn't be the same as the Hachibi at full power.



If the Kyuubi with 50% of its power with the 6 tails could make incomplete chakra blasts half as big as the Hachibi's...thats saying something.



> I dont even no where this is going lets just agree that wat u said about the 6 tails menacing ball is false.



Ah but it isn't. The Kyuubi's 50% Rokubi form's incomplete chakra blast was half as big as the Hachibi's thats true.



> *In any case none of this matters cause naruto cant use it. but killer bee can.*



Naruto possibly could get emotional then the chakra might, leak out.


----------

